
Facebook Finally Cracks Down On Auto-Sharing Spam With “10-Second Rule” - dwynings
http://techcrunch.com/2012/05/31/facebook-auto-sharing/
======
duckduckgouser
Bad idea, imo. Sometimes you can tell that you want to share because you've
already watched it. But, I'm glad they are trying to reduce spam. This just
isn't a good way to do it.

